# Audio / Video >  2SK1529/2SJ200 aizvietošana

## tornislv

Vai cienītie Guru (Jurkins, a-ū?!  ::  ) varētu nokomentēt - Toshibas kulta laterālos FETus (subj. , iekš SONY ES sērijas pastiprinātājiem) var aizvietot ar irfiem (240/9240) un kas tādā gadījumā jādara ar termokompensāciju, vai labāk tērēties (dārKi, sukuļi) Semeleba BUZiem (tagad ALF):

http://products.semelab-tt.com/pdf/A...nNoteAlfet.pdf

----------


## Jurkins

Tevis nosauktie nav laterāļi. Šie ir vertikālie, tikai speciāli audio vajadzībām izgudroti ar mazāku Ugs nekā irfiem un mazākām kapacitātēm. Principā vajadzētu būt termokompensācijai. Šamiem tas termostabilais punkts laikam kaut kur ap 5...6 ampēri bija. 
Poli var kaut kur pabraukt dēļ citām kapacitātēm, bet principā aizvietot noteikti var. Vēl bija šiem tagad kaut kādi aizvietotāji, kurus tagad ražo, jāpaskatās vegalabā, neatceros no galvas. Un tauta runā, ka varot jau arī vēl nopirkt 1530,201 ne feikos. Tikai ne e-līcī.

laterāļi ir piem. 2sk1068, 2sj162.

----------


## tornislv

vainīgs, divas shēmas vēlā naktī pētīju. Sajaucu lateraļus ar vertikāli, pats jau biju teju horizontāli.  ::

----------


## tornislv

Bet tak nupat jau norādīja, ka 2SK1068 ir laterālais, un 2SK1529 - v-fets. Tos nu aizvietot imho lāga nevar. Un tādas LT1166 man tur pastiprinātājā nemaz nav  ::

----------


## Jurkins

Ja pastāv iespēja iegādāties par sakarīgām naudām 1530&201 un pastūzis ir paša (laba drauga) lietošanai, tad tas ir jādara. Ja nē noteikti var aizvietot ar irfiem, kuri ir komplementāri tikai pēc nosaukumiem. Ja barošana atļauj, tad komplementārāks ar 240-to ir 9140. Bet , dļa seļskoj mestnosķi domāju, ka problēmu nebūs. Ja tikai biasu nevarēs uzgriezt, būs vēl kāds rezistors jāpamaina. Irfiem kādus 7V vajag starp geitiem.
LT1166 ir teorētiski laba mikrene. Non-switching sanāk, ja pareizi atceros. Pasen atpakaļ meklēju šos, bet neviens normāls katalogs nepiedāvāja. Tagad digikejā ir, bet pašlaik ir citas intereses, nesanāks laika pārbaudīt. Varbūt kādreiz garajos ziemas vakaros. Praktiski gan tas non-switching ir ļoti strīdīga lieta.

----------


## tornislv

> Ja pastāv iespēja iegādāties par sakarīgām naudām 1530&201 un pastūzis ir paša (laba drauga) lietošanai


 Izskatu iespēju iegādāties (kādu laiku savai lietošanai) no Ivo viņa SONY TA-F808ES. Bet nevaru atrast, kur tās Toshibas par "sakarīgām" naudām lai iegādājas. Faktiski neesmu atradis vispār, kur lai tos iegādājas. eLīcim uzticības kaut kā nav.

----------


## Jurkins

Gan jau draudzējies ar krievu val., tad paskaties vegalabā ir tēma par ASR Emiter klonu. Tur kaut kur n lapas atpakaļ, šķiet, bija apspriesta arī šo traņu iegāde, un bija minēti arī ārpuskrievijas "veikali".
http://forum.vegalab.ru/showthread.php?t=52761

----------


## Isegrim

TA-F808ES bija labs rīks savulaik. Nez, kā to nokāvuši. Man kaut kur failos ir tam _servisa manuālis_.

----------


## Jurkins

https://www.darisusgmbh.de/shop/adva...sk1530&x=0&y=0
Par šo veikalu kādreiz bija abas atsauksmes. Pats gan pagaidām neesmu sūtījis no tureines neko. Iesprindzina tas, ka rakstīts MT200 korpusos
http://ampslab.com/trans_2sj201.htm 
Audiofīli arī piedāvā, bet arī korpusi nav TO264.

Bet nu lēti šie nav jebkurā gadījumā.

Ja runā par aizvietošanu ar laterāļiem, tad šiem stāvums ir ~4A/V. Laterāļi nervozi pīpē koridorā. Nu tur tad jāeksperimentē, nav gatavas receptes, jo darīts tas nav. Un laterāļiem kājas ir savādāk.

----------


## AndrisZ

> TA-F808ES bija labs rīks savulaik. Nez, kā to nokāvuši. Man kaut kur failos ir tam _servisa manuālis_.
>  7005


 Servismanuāļu šim ir pilns internets.
Te nesen vienā tēmā pacēlās jautājums par to kā vispareizāk stiprināt tranzistorus pie radiatora un PCB. Paldies Isegrim par bildi. Sen jau gribēju tādu ielikt paraugam. Šis, manuprāt, ir vislabākais veids.
Ja par tēmu, tad izskatās, ka arī termokompensācijas tranzistori ir pieskrūvēti pie radiatora. Tad kādas problēmas pārregulēt priekš 240/9240 ?

----------


## Jurkins

Tas (2s)j313 varētu būt termokompensācijas tranzistors. Droši vien, ka nekādu problēmu.

Patiesībā, jau es pamēģinātu ar irfiem, ja reiz šie tik vienkārši pie PCB stiprinās.  Man jau zilonis uz auss uzkāpis, gan jau skaņa būtu labu labā.

----------


## tornislv

Mēs ar Andri jau spriedām, ka mēģināsim  ::  Tikai tā kaste no Ivo jānopērk un Irfi jāatrod, man kaut kur bija pa 100 no katra, reiz Holtoniem iepirku  ::

----------

